# image size



## wickymk (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Guys
I am hoping that someone will know the answer to my question!!!! What is the best image size of a of a jpeg photo to print onto a mouse mat?

Thanks

Colin


----------



## dragontees (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi, always use a high res image. As long as the image size is bigger than mouse pad layout. So use the original jpeg image size. You will then need to resize it into the mouse pad template. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wickymk (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for that


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

wickymk said:


> Hi Guys
> I am hoping that someone will know the answer to my question!!!! What is the best image size of a of a jpeg photo to print onto a mouse mat?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Most mousepads are 9" X 8" inches, a design of 300dpi that is sized by 9" x 8" or larger should work. I have attached a .ai template that I downloaded from a company that prints mouse pads.


----------

